# why does she do this ??



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone elses cockapoo insist on sitting on there shoulder or as close as possable to your face ?? Then if that isnt annoying enough she randomly smack my face with her paw is this an attention thing. I can twll her no till im blue in the face but she cant help do the paw thing. I mean she literally wipes her paw from my forehead to my chin ! She is not being nasty or aggressive with this. I stroke her but she still does it !


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry for giggling but that sounds very sweet. 😇


Jeanie x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max has various ways of getting my attention. If he is near me he will nudge my leg with his nose. His most irritating one though is standing in front of me and staring at me. It doesn't sound annoying I guess, but it really gets on my nerves to keep looking up and seeing him standing there looking at me! As if I can read his mind! Although actually, I usually can haha!

Bless him


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

it is kind of sweet but i can feel on my face where her claws have been, she just stares at me when she is doing it, she always has to sit on me, and she just stares at me even if im not looking, think she is in love with me, i would be like that if i was sat on robert pattisons lap from twilight hehe x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sarette said:


> Max has various ways of getting my attention. If he is near me he will nudge my leg with his nose. His most irritating one though is standing in front of me and staring at me. It doesn't sound annoying I guess, but it really gets on my nerves to keep looking up and seeing him standing there looking at me! As if I can read his mind! Although actually, I usually can haha!
> 
> Bless him


Haha... Molly has started doing this too... Perching herself right in front of me staring intently... So frustrating when you're not sure what they want... Athough usually its to throw the ball...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

maybe she is trying to pet you back. very cute


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh sounds really sweet to be honest ...


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

yeah it is, till i try and watch eastenders and all i see is her big furry paw in my vision and her eyes tracking my every move. i dont tell her off cos i do like my cuddles  i wondered if anyone elses dog did this ?


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Millie comes up and sits across my shoulders sometimes.... so so cute. She is amazing and we all love her so much. She seems to have calmed down too... no mad half hours anymore (dare I say it lol) x (she is 16 weeks old) x


----------



## LittleLisa (Jun 15, 2012)

My 18 week cockapoo sits as near to me as possible when I am working at home - if I'm sat on the sofa her head is on the laptop keyboard. I'm not allowed to go anywhere without her following,including the toilet. Every so often she jumps up and puts her paws onto my shoulders and gives me a big kiss. It's not as if I've forgotten about her, she's attached to my side all day ! She does get left for occasional short periods and sometimes longer when I go into the office and the dog walker comes in. I'm sure they find there own bit of personal space eventually...hoping so....


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes as a mater of fact ,i do ginger will sit when i tell her to to get a treat and then just as i put my hand down to give it to her she will put her paw on my hand as if to steady it,and when i sit in my chair to snooze she has to lay right on my chest right under my chin.and we sleep till she has to pee and then she will lick my face to wake me up.me or the wife can't even go to the bathroom with out her being there and you should see what happens when my wife rolls the Landry basket around, .it is so funny .they just have to be near you all the time and that is great,,sugerlump


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

oh look i got it ,,i didn't think it worked ,,wonderful...sugerlump


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho doesn't know the meaning of personal space. It's like he is superglued to me sometimes. Not sure if he is ever going to grow out of it. The paw thing (not the claw marks) sounds like the sweetest thing though. Nacho will make sure his face is nestled under my neck when cuddling xx


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Tilly will bring a ball and throw it at your feet. If you pay no attention she will climb on you & sit on your chest with her face in your face blocking either TV or book.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds really sweet and I love the sound of the on the shoulder thing - I don't get that as Dudley is not allowed on furniture, I just get down for a big snuggle occasionally - the swiping paw thing -if you are getting clawed/scratched I would ignore her when she did that and only fuss her when she stopped, as it sounds like she has learned that is how to get your attention, but it depends how much you mind.


----------

